# Fischreiher "Hilfe"



## mimi1986 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich müsste heute morgen mit erschrecken zusehen wie ein reiner einen meiner chinesischen Goldfische mitnahm. Ich werde die nächsten Tage ein Netz drüber spannen und versuchen den Teich bestenfalls zu schützen. Aber kann mir hier einer sagen ob der reih er mehrmals am Tag kommt? Wenn er einen Fisch bekommen hat, wie lange dauert es bis er wieder kommt??  Da heute Feiertag ist und ich nichts einkaufen gehen kann würde ich mich mal gerne auf die lauer legen um ihn wegzuscheuchen aber wie lange... .Bitte um hilfe


----------



## ina1912 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Mimi!

Wenn der __ Reiher erstmal einen Zugang gefunden hat, um an die Fische zu kommen, dann kommt er mehrmals am Tag. Und zwar solange, bis der Teich leer ist. Hast Du Angelsehne und ein paar Bambusstäbe o.ä. zuhause? Dann könntest Du provisorisch einen kleinen Zaun ziehen, bis Du das Netz besorgen kannst. Ansonsten schau mal unter der Suche hier im Forum nach, es gibt ein Sammelthema zum Reiher, weiss nur gerade nicht, wie das heißt. 

Lg ina


----------



## andreas w. (1. Mai 2017)

Grins , da der __ Reiher nicht gewerkschaftlich organisiert ist und über eine "Gleitzeit ohne Kern-Arbeitszeit" verfügt, ist es nicht zu planen, ob wann und wie oft er zu dir kommt. Kann im dümmsten Fall auch sein, daß er nur noch einmal kommt und dein Teich dann relativ leer ist. Hat´s auch schon gegeben .

Du wirst es auch ziemlich sich er nicht schaffen, ihn dauerhaft zu vertreiben (ist auch nicht im Sinne der Natur) solange Fische im Teich sind. Das sicherste ist, den Teich soweit abzuschirmen (Netz oder ähnliches) daß der Reiher keine Standfläche hat und der Platz somit unattraktiv für ihn ist.

Zum Vergleich: ich habe seit langem einen kleinen Zaun aus Estrichgitter um den Teich herum gebastelt und da wo eine Landzunge war/ist habe ich Schnüre über´n Teich gespannt. Jetzt habe ich vor kurzem sehen müssen daß die Drecks** exakt zwischen den Schnüren auf den Zunge aus Graswurzeln gelandet ist. Eine fliegerische Hochleistung - gewinnt bei mir trotzdem keinen Blumentopf . Jetzt liegt ein ganzes Estrichgitter über der Stelle - sieht schei*** aus und funktioniert nur temporär. Für´n Sommer muß mir noch was sinniges einfallen, sonst gibt´s  von der Regierung  .

Du siehst, du bist nicht allein. Gruß am Feiertag, Andreas.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2017)

Moin,
dieses Problem haben wir auch seit Jahren, umzu hat es auch noch jede menge anderer Teiche.
letzte Woche wollte doch so ein Grauer glatt landen, als ich bewegungslos am Teich stand,
weil ich was Bestimmtes fotografieren wollte. Wir haben uns beide gleichermaßen erschrocken.
Wir haben einen 'reiherschreck' am Teich stehen, der per Schlauch an unsere Wasserversorgung
angeschlossen ist und der Graue 'ne ordentliche Dusche abkriegt, wenn er sich niederlassen will.
Ich mag keine Netze oder Schnüre über dem Teich, mit dem 'Reiherschreck' lässt sich das gut aushalten.


----------



## mimi1986 (1. Mai 2017)

danke euch allen fuer eure antworten. leider hab ich nichts zuhause um provisorisch was anzubringen, aber dann leg ich mich mal auf die lauer ein paar stuendchen , hatte ihn mal erschreckt und er kam fast 3 tage nicht wieder . leider ist er heute morgen mit erfolg gekommen was mich richtig ärgert.Ich werde mir auf amazon einen teichwächter besorgen und danach auch netze ueber den teich spannen. kann mir jemand ein netz empfehlen, oder auf was ich genau achten muss? Lg


----------



## andreas w. (1. Mai 2017)

Hi, für´s provisorische genügt ein "Erdbeernetz", einfach ein dünnes Netz - Farbe ist erstmal egal -  was eine Landung verhindert. Sieht dauerhaft nicht prickelnd aus, aber für kurzfristig taugt´s. Das Netz irgendwie mit Stöcken und Stäben über den Teichrand spannen, da wo er gerne landet und gut iss - erstmal.
Und sonst drauf schau´n, daß der __ Reiher keine Landemöglichkeit im flachen Wasser findet, sonst geht´s weiter.


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2017)

Servus Mimi

Herzlich Willkommen

Zeig uns mal deinen Teich damit wir uns wegen dem __ Reiher was vorstellen können ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## dizzzi (1. Mai 2017)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Moin,
> dieses Problem haben wir auch seit Jahren, umzu hat es auch noch jede menge anderer Teiche.
> letzte Woche wollte doch so ein Grauer glatt landen, als ich bewegungslos am Teich stand,
> weil ich was Bestimmtes fotografieren wollte. Wir haben uns beide gleichermaßen erschrocken.
> ...


Also bist du mit dem wasserbetriebenen Reiherschreck zufrieden? Oder haben die __ Reiher sich an dem Teil nach einer Zeit gewöhnt?


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> es gibt ein Sammelthema zum __ Reiher


Genau - und da steht alles schon hundertmal drin. Deshalb closed.


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2017)

Der Vollständigkeit halber...wobei dieser Thread im Unterforenbereich "Tiere am / im Teich" direkt oben angepinnt ist. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...alles-zum-thema-fischreiher-bzw-reiher.12903/


----------

